# NATO makeover :)



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I do like a NATO strap.. or forty. Here are some recent retreads.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Love a Nato or Zulu, I find them very comfortable especially for work.
These 2 turned up Friday.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a job lot for Sale in the sales section. All new Make me an offer.

just saying.



Trigger said:


> I do like a NATO strap.. or forty. Here are some recent retreads.





Faze said:


> Love a Nato or Zulu, I find them very comfortable especially for work.
> These 2 turned up Friday.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I do like a NATO strap.. or forty. Here are some recent retreads.


 :swoon:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

SBryantgb said:


>


Ok ok enough already :taz:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I commented on the sale post....


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> I commented on the sale post....


I had forgotten, my apologise for tormenting you further than was in anyway necessary. It was totally my bad :yes: :sadwalk:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

You can't beat a orange nato



badgersdad said:


> :swoon:


 What model watch is this nice looking watch would go really nice with my orange collection


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I do like a NATO strap.. or forty. Here are some recent retreads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This is an incredibly hard watch to photograph, when there is no real daylight... and no lighting tent available.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> This is an incredibly hard watch to photograph, when there is no real daylight... and no lighting tent available.


 No point keeping a watch thats hard to photograph ...... you may as well sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

NATO is my first choice for a lot of my watches


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

Mark


----------

